

Dashboard Design For Metrics-Savvy Software Companies - patio11
http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/02/09/dashboard-design-for-metrics-savvy-software-companies/

======
patio11
I mentioned earlier today that somebody could track the number of postage
stamps they issued on a dashboard if they were worried about it. (See:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1111711> )Someone asked "What do you mean
by 'dashboard'?" Well, not that it is the canonical example by any means, but
here's mine. It makes me more efficient at customer support, surfaces my
metrics faster, and saves me time.

I'm sincerely interested in seeing yours if you want to show off (or even
hearing what you have on it, if you don't want to show the numbers/graphs).
This stuff is _fun_ to me.

------
almost
Great post, thank you. I have a similar problem to you with a constant urge to
check my sales page, web stats (clicky AND ga) and adWord campaign stats. I'm
really trying to get it all into one place so I can just glance at it and see.
It's good to see someone who has already done that :)

------
stanleydrew
this has inspired me to build a dashboard of my own (of sorts). i remember
sitting at the hacker dojo down in mountain view with a guy working on
starting a cloud services company. he was reading a book on dashboard design
but i can't remember what it was called. assuming he doesn't manage to find
this post, can anyone recommend a good dashboard design book?

------
nfnaaron
Thank you.

